# Hello from Louisiana!



## peavley (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey yall,

My name is Steve and I am new to smoking, until two weeks ago when I found the smoking meat web site and I tried a brisket, it was great.  I did the all night brisket smoke and it turned out great.  Then this past weekend I did the pulled pork and it was the best thing I have ever cooked.  So I am really looking forward to getting into smoking.  I have an Oklahoma Joe smoker that I purchased about a year ago.  I have grilled quite a bit on it, but never really had time to learn how to properly smoke with it.  Me and the wife ahd twin girls about a year ago, so our hands and time have been tied, but now I am getting the chance to begin to experiment with smoking.  Thank yall for this great web site and all of the years of experience and advice.

Steve


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard Steve, glad you joined us! While you're at it, sign up for Jeff's free 5 day ecourse... it is packed full of great info...

Have fun!


----------



## shellbellc (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## chadpole (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF. We are glad to have you join us.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome, glad you found uo.  Great site and loads of good people.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Steve! Lots of good info and nice folks here.


----------



## desert smokin (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Sounds like you are off to a very successful start. Look forward to hearing about your adventures and seing some Q-view.


----------



## glued2it (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to forum! I'm glad your venturing into the world of smoking meat!

You will soon become obsessed like the rest of us!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## meowey (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Glad you found us!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## roger (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome, you'll enjoy it here, whole bunch of nice people and lot's of infomation.

By the way, what part of La. are you from? I live down here in Raceland.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome Steve. Nice that you could join us.


----------



## johnd49455 (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Family


----------



## moltenone (Oct 15, 2007)

Steve and family,welcome.

mark


----------



## twomill (Oct 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard,  I too just found this site and even tho I thought I knew a bit about smoking I found out quickly there is soooooo much more to learn.  Specially when you have a lot of folks willing to share experience.


----------



## peavley (Oct 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone!...
Roger, I am from the Denham Springs area. How many other coon-asses are here?


----------



## vlap (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!


----------



## freddyqu2 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome....just joined myself and am amazed at how friendly everyone is!!!


----------



## roger (Oct 16, 2007)

There's a few here from Louisiana but none as far south as I am, that I'm aware of.


----------



## jts70 (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## crawdaddy (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome peavley,
I've got family in Pearl River as well as Morgan City and have seen your neck of the woods.  Make sure to put yourself on the push-pin map and see how close you are to some mud bugs.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 16, 2007)

Welcome Peavley,  there's about a dozen of us coon asses around here.  Glad to see you found us


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Welcome Steve 

Glad to have you aboard!


----------

